# Rear bumper upper sill protection?



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Anybody done anything for protecting the upper ledge of their rear bumper? I'm thinking that our dog's going to be in and out of the new X-Trail and that that nice smooth, body-coloured ledge is going to scratch up pretty good after a while.
I looked on Nissan.ca and didn't see the sort of thing I want but I know the website doesn't always showcase all the available offerings either.
One thing I was thinking that might work would be a strip of that 3M stuff that's normally used on the front hood to prevent chips. Anyone ever tried this? I wonder what it would cost.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi,

Yes, Nissan (in Australia) does sell the rear bumper protection sill.

Here is a photo



Not sure if these ara available from Nissan Canada, but you can find them on eBay UK.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Interesting. Is that stainless steel? Hard to tell from the pic.
How does it mount, double-sided tape?


----------



## jtd (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes, they are availible here in Canada, I got a price list of available acc.s from the dealer. If I ever figure out where I put it  , I,ll give you a price and part #.

Todd


----------



## Radar (Aug 26, 2005)

*BumperBib*

Rockford,

There is a product called The BumperBib. It can be purchased at BumperBib.com or through the Canadian distributor, Trilogy Sales Group in Guelph, ON.

I bought two of them for my vehicles (I own dogs) and they work great. It folds up when not in use and it's great for protecting your vehicle from nicks and scratches and protecting your clothes from dirt and grime when you reach into the vehicle. If you live in Canada it especially comes in handy during a Cdn. winter with all the salt and sand on our roads.

The phone number for Trilogy is 519-763-0169 in case you're interested.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

There's one on eBay uk at the moment. 










See here 

I bought one of these from the seller who is German. Seems to do the job quite well. One problem (and this is going to affect the official Nissan accessory too) is that the flat stainless steel strip will not protect the curved edge of the bumper so the "Bumper Bib" is a good idea in addition to the strip.


----------



## jtd (Aug 21, 2005)

Found it  

Bumper protector-rear , H59109H200 , $149.95

No pic.s just a list so Im assuming this is the right one.

Todd


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

jtd said:


> Found it
> 
> Bumper protector-rear , H59109H200 , $149.95
> 
> ...


Todd,

That is the correct part number (I just checked mine as well) the price it's selling here (Australia) for is $116AUS

It is stainless steel and it mounts by drilling 2 small holes in the bumper, plus double sided tape for extra strength.

I think the one selling on eBay just uses double-sided tape only and it does not have the X-TRAIL logo.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*BumperBib*

Guys I have the Stainless Steel plate as well.. but it can also get damaged and scratched... As Radar mentioned... I have three... well one is for sale.. I purchased the XLE SUV model for my X-Trail and Hundau XG300 (Wife) and love it... this is the best protection at a cheaper price...

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> but it can also get damaged and scratched... Stephen


That is exactly what it's there for LOL  I'd rather damage and scratch the bumper sill than the bumper itself. This item is durable and replaceable. I've had mine for 2 years now and it still looks like new. Mind you, I've been loading and unloading heaps of stuff from the exy when going on trips and off-road.

But yes, the bib is a much cheaper alternative.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

That bib thing is pretty neat, and ya, I figured that that steel would scratch up after a while, but like you say, that's kind of the idea.
I wonder how/where you'd mount that bib in an X-Trail though. It looks like it has a velcro strip that makes it stick to the floor of your trunk/boot/rear cargo area. But with the X-Trail, as we all know, it's not carpeted back there so how's it going to stick?
I was kind of hoping someone had tried that 3M idea I had. I can't see why it wouldn't work but it would be nice if someone could confirm it first-hand. You could even make the strip a bit wide so it folds down and over that ledge a bit - I guess.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

Rockford said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> That bib thing is pretty neat, and ya, I figured that that steel would scratch up after a while, but like you say, that's kind of the idea.
> I wonder how/where you'd mount that bib in an X-Trail though. It looks like it has a velcro strip that makes it stick to the floor of your trunk/boot/rear cargo area. But with the X-Trail, as we all know, it's not carpeted back there so how's it going to stick?
> I was kind of hoping someone had tried that 3M idea I had. I can't see why it wouldn't work but it would be nice if someone could confirm it first-hand. You could even make the strip a bit wide so it folds down and over that ledge a bit - I guess.



I have the 3M on my front hood, headlights and fogs, working great so far...would work on your bumper I do believe....however, sharp slicing objects against it might pose a problem....the guy who did mine lives in Scarborough....let me know if you want his name...


----------



## Radar (Aug 26, 2005)

*BumperBib*

Rockford,

You're right, it does have a two part velcro strip. One strip has an adhesive backing that allows it to attach to the floor. That strip remains there. The BumperBib itself has the other part of the strip attached to it and it attaches to the strip you placed on the floor. This allows The BumperBib to be removed for cleaning. After cleaning you just place the BumperBib back on the strip you placed on the floor. It was well thought out by the manufacturer.




Rockford said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> That bib thing is pretty neat, and ya, I figured that that steel would scratch up after a while, but like you say, that's kind of the idea.
> I wonder how/where you'd mount that bib in an X-Trail though. It looks like it has a velcro strip that makes it stick to the floor of your trunk/boot/rear cargo area. But with the X-Trail, as we all know, it's not carpeted back there so how's it going to stick?
> I was kind of hoping someone had tried that 3M idea I had. I can't see why it wouldn't work but it would be nice if someone could confirm it first-hand. You could even make the strip a bit wide so it folds down and over that ledge a bit - I guess.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

You can get a black plastic/rubber protector from Canadian Tire. There are 2 different sizes. The small will work, although you will need to trim it slightly. I think I paid $30 for mine. There is a post on this with the cat # for Canadian Tire.

Greg




Rockford said:


> Anybody done anything for protecting the upper ledge of their rear bumper? I'm thinking that our dog's going to be in and out of the new X-Trail and that that nice smooth, body-coloured ledge is going to scratch up pretty good after a while.
> I looked on Nissan.ca and didn't see the sort of thing I want but I know the website doesn't always showcase all the available offerings either.
> One thing I was thinking that might work would be a strip of that 3M stuff that's normally used on the front hood to prevent chips. Anyone ever tried this? I wonder what it would cost.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I ordered the Bumperbib - the ultra fancy-schmancy XLE model for an extra $8 or something.
I kind of MacGyver-rigged it up though since I didn't want to stick/glue that velcro strip down permanently to my cargo floor and I wasn't sure it would stick all that well anyways since the floor kind of has that dinasour-skin texture to it. 
So, what I did was punch a hole in each top corner of the b/b and tied off two equal lengths of 1/4" nylon rope (maybe 16" long each) On the other ends of the rope I attached two of the clips that come with the cargo net. Then I just clipped the b/b in place by attaching it to the two cargo hooks nearest the base of the rear seats. It worked out really well actually and can be completely removed and re-installed (if need be) via the 2 clips.
What's more is I have a Weathertech cargo mat and when folded up, the b/b stores right under it and is totally unnoticeable (very thin).
For more protection/peace of mind I'm having the a strip of the 3M stuff put on tonight too.
In case you haven't guessed, I don't really like the stainless guards very much.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*BumperBib*

Good Choice.. that is the one (Two) I purchased as well. I did not want to stick it to the cargo floor either so I attached it the cargo mat! and it works well. I used it yesterday for the first time on a large item I purchased at Sears! It is great.. I was glad to have the protection. Enjoy it!

Stephen




Rockford said:


> Well, I ordered the Bumperbib - the ultra fancy-schmancy XLE model for an extra $8 or something.
> I kind of MacGyver-rigged it up though since I didn't want to stick/glue that velcro strip down permanently to my cargo floor and I wasn't sure it would stick all that well anyways since the floor kind of has that dinasour-skin texture to it.
> So, what I did was punch a hole in each top corner of the b/b and tied off two equal lengths of 1/4" nylon rope (maybe 16" long each) On the other ends of the rope I attached two of the clips that come with the cargo net. Then I just clipped the b/b in place by attaching it to the two cargo hooks nearest the base of the rear seats. It worked out really well actually and can be completely removed and re-installed (if need be) via the 2 clips.
> What's more is I have a Weathertech cargo mat and when folded up, the b/b stores right under it and is totally unnoticeable (very thin).
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*BumperBib update*

So... I am going through winter with the BumperBib and love it.. as does my wife on her car. Well mine has been starting to crack, due to the Montreal Weather extremes. 

I contacted the manufacturer in the U.S. and they remembered me from last year, received an eMail from the President and they are sending me new ones to replace all of the ones I purchased.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"We have since changed the vinyl to a type that is much more pliable. I will be happy to send you 3 of Auto and 3 SUV to replace these for you and your friends. I will have them shipped today to your U.S. address via UPS ground. 

We value our customers and look forward to doing more business with you in the future.

Thanks again for taking the time to give us your thoughts. As you can see we do value your opinion."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is again what service is and should be about. We have this with MaxDax and now with http://www.bumperbib.com/.


Stephen


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ya, the B/B is great but we must have forgotten to deploy it recently because there's a nice, deep scratch (through my 3M tape AND paint) on our bumper now. Argh!

I'm rethinking getting an external, stainless protector. The 3M tape isn't as robust as I'd hoped.

Just had a look at p/n H5910-9H200 at the dealer and it's nice. $150. 
But they tried to tell me that removal of the bumper was necessary to install it. 
It does have two screws but c'mon! If that's true, you'd spend more on labour than you would for the effing part! 

Anyone have any first-hand knowledge of this?

*Edit* Just checked with another dealer and they confirmed that removal of the bumper is in NO WAY necessary. There are 2 screws but the guy basically said I could install it myself if I was in any way handy. I ordered it and should have it Monday.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Rockford,

Confirmed. I did mine and it is really easy to do (no bumper removal needed of course).
The instructions that are supplied with the Nissan part are clear & easy to follow.
Be warned: the ss protector looks fabulous out of the box, but it will scratch and show wear marks after a while (I think it still looks very good though...)


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

We've got four dogs so I lined the whole boot area up to the top of the back seat with a double thickness section cut from a groundsheet with a bib that drops down over the bumper. The dog-guard holds it in place.

So far it's worked well with only danger being from over-enthusiatic dogs jumping in or out before bib is deployed. 

Plan A is to keep fingers crossed and plan B is to buy the external ss protector plate to cover any scratches if plan A fails.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Be warned: the ss protector looks fabulous out of the box, but it will scratch and show wear marks after a while (I think it still looks very good though...)


Ya, I figured as much. And that was kind of why I didn't get it to begin with. Still, I'd rather it get scratched instead of the bumper/paint.

I'm glad the install is an easy one.

Thanks.

Edit: And flynn, go for plan B now. I should have sooner.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

flynn said:


> We've got four dogs so I lined the whole boot area up to the top of the back seat with a double thickness section cut from a groundsheet with a bib that drops down over the bumper. The dog-guard holds it in place.
> 
> So far it's worked well with only danger being from over-enthusiatic dogs jumping in or out before bib is deployed.
> 
> Plan A is to keep fingers crossed and plan B is to buy the external ss protector plate to cover any scratches if plan A fails.


I bought a black plastic one from Canadian Tire. There is two there, I believe I bought the smaller one. My dealer put it on for me, however, you just need to trim it a little and it sticks on. I have had it for two years now and not a problem with it. There should be a part # earlier in this thread. It cost around $30, I think.

I do have a bumper bib as well, which I received from Stephen. I haven't installed it, as I am waiting to do my fall overhaul/cleaning of my Xtrail. It will be on by the end of the month though.

Greg


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

I have had the s/s sill for about 18 months now. Its not perfect like the day I got it, but it still looks real good. I make sure that I wax it frequently. There's a tiny ding on one side and scratches are minimal. But then again, I don't have any dogs jumping in and out.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

It's a big jump for my oldies so sometimes they misjudge it and claw their way up.  
One that just clipped on when needed would be nice so there wasn't any effect on the paint when it came off. On the other hand, car is there to be used so can't be too precious with it.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

flynn said:


> It's a big jump for my oldies so sometimes they misjudge it and claw their way up.
> One that just clipped on when needed would be nice so there wasn't any effect on the paint when it came off. On the other hand, car is there to be used so can't be too precious with it.


I would recommend getting the bumper bid then. Check one on Stephen's posts for the website.

Greg


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Link to Bumper Bib*



Oreo said:


> I would recommend getting the bumper bid then. Check one on Stephen's posts for the website.
> 
> Greg


Here's the link:

The BumperBib - Protect Your Car. Protect Your Clothes.

It's in the "Hot Links" sticky thread above......

Thought it might be easier to find there.

This may be the American site - if you want the Canadian distributor, you'll have to find that in one of Stephen's posts...I bought mine from Canada - this is the guy that I dealt with - Gary Curran - I reached him at [email protected] 

Cheers = Roger


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks Greg/Roger. That looks fairly like the boot-liner with a bib I'm using at the moment. I'll see how that goes for a while. Think I'll have to invent a fold-out step for geriatric dogs some day soon.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I installed it over the weekend and it really could not be simpler.
The hardest part was trying to figure out what sizes the 3mm and 8mm drill bits the instructions called for were in fractions of an inch. :lame:


----------

